# Basketball Podcast



## basketballbs (Oct 20, 2014)

Hi All,

I run a small podcast for basketball here in the UK, we have picked up quite a big following internationally ( or at least big from what I imagined it would be in such a small amount of time ).

I would like to engage with true basketball fans, about all things basketball and was hoping to become part of this community and in return those discussions and insights would make it into the podcast.

The podcast takes a comical self depreciating tone. We dont take ourselves too seriously and are just really two guys having some fun. Kinda trying to emulate the types of conversations that you will have with your friends at a bar, sitting around the Xbox/Playstation or just talking trash down the court.

I was wondering where to post this, but stayed away from the main forum as I wanted to show that this is not a shameless plug for the Podcast, but a true intent for feedback.

If we could get some feedback on the podcast, tell us what you like, what you dont like.

I would then like to begin engaging with people about content and topics for the upcoming shows.

Thanks for taking the time to read.

Link to show

http://basketballbs.podbean.com/

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## basketballbs (Oct 20, 2014)

Hi Everyone.

Thanks for taking the time to view the podcast. I know a lot of you have listened to all or at least some of the podcast.

This is great so thanks for this.

Given that ESPN are ranking down the top 500 players, do you have any predictions for the top 10 ?

Who will be in the top 5 ? 

Will Durant still be first given his injury ? Will this push him further down than 2nd possibly ?

Thoughts anyone ?


----------



## basketballbs (Oct 20, 2014)

Ok so fantasy basketball draft happened last evening.

This is the team I was able to select. A Bit rookie heavy, but with 14 teams, I think I got some good picks.

Thoughts ?


----------

